
A small chrome extension to help quickly close multiple tabs - xaon
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/bulky-close-tabs/ggpngjjjpfoplolfkljmlhkcgdefjgae?utm_source=chrome-app-launcher-info-dialog
======
DrScump
What we _need_ is a way to turn off the Chrome keyboard shortcut(s) that shuts
down your window and all of its tabs (or asks confirmation first, like IE)
that works even with Incognito windows.

I stumble across that sequence a few times a month, and bam, all that context
is lost.

------
mchahn
I had to uninstall it. Even though there was an extension icon on each
individual window using it in one acted on all windows. Not cool.

~~~
xaon
Hi mchahn, the plugin has been updated to only work on each individual window

